# shakyhead



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What plastics do you guys use on the shakyhead?


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

BPS tournament worms & crayfish


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Zoom Magnum Shaky Head worm, in green pumpkin or green weenie. Sometimes a Zoom Trick worm, or in Spring, an Ultravibe Speedcraw.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anything from a trick work to a fluke. They can all be productive.


----------

